# What technique is used to make this shirt?



## AIM (Jan 23, 2015)

I have seen a number of shirts printed this way, mostly in souvenir shops, and I wondered what the technique is. I know it's a bit difficult to determine from a photo, but perhaps someone is familiar with this type of shirt (and now let's see if the image comes up):http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m123/longaville/2016-01-19 22.13.39_zpsplhneujv.jpg

Detail: http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m123/longaville/2016-01-19 22.13.59_zps7jk2vgzm.jpg

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## FBNick (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd guess DTG if it's a one off and that detailed, although it's definitely not the only possibility.


----------



## AIM (Jan 23, 2015)

Definitely not a one off. This was a Jurassic Park tie-in. And I see many of this type in the aquariums we visit with The Boy.


----------



## allsport (May 5, 2014)

You might be able to screen print that using a program called seperation studio


----------

